# Best Graphics card for G31 Gigabyte M/B



## rahul_2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33 GHz
RAM: 4GB DDR2
Motherboard   G31M-S2L
Expansion Slots  PCI Express X16 slot
400W Power Supply



I am confused regarding which Graphics Card will be best for my PC Config ?
As i have just Ver 1 PCI Express slot & a M/B supporting DDR2 RAM.

I was wondering if a graphics Card like Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB DDR3 will work to its full capacity for my PC
or a lower version Card will work just like it because of my low PC Configuration


----------



## satyanjoy (Feb 4, 2013)

what power supply do you have ? With a descent 400w psu (corsair/seasonic/coolermaster) you can go with a 6670 till 7770 easily.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 4, 2013)

bro graphics card doesnt depend on ram or system specs,you can use any gfx card depending on your budget...


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 4, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> bro graphics card doesnt depend on ram or system specs,you can use any gfx card depending on your budget...



graphics card DOES depend on system specs.

you cant put a gtx680 in OP's rig, the cpu would be a huge bottleneck.
you cant put power hungry gpu's in rigs with low end power supplies.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 4, 2013)

What is the budget for the Graphics card? Also I am guessing you are using Local Frontech/Intex Power Supply that comes with the Cabinet, otherwise you would have mentioned it separately with the brand name. So for using a good GPU, you need to get a good PSU too.


----------



## rahul_2013 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you all for your reply's 

Now with your answers I am thinking of going for a Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card

With ATI HD 7770 card Can i go with Corsair VS550 550 Watt PSU ? Because i didnt find this PSU Model in AMD recommended PSU'S ?


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2013)

Corsair is a reputed brnad in PSU market so if you go with any Corsair PSU it would be OK but you better stick with either CX or GS series instead IMO.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Feb 12, 2013)

A CX 430 V2 would be good with a HD 7770.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 12, 2013)

Ya, go with CX 430 V2. IT can even handle a HD 7850. OP, please let us know the total budget for the upgrade so that we can suggest accordingly.


----------



## rahul_2013 (Feb 16, 2013)

My budget is upto 4K
Just to aad to my above configuration I also have  2 HDD's   1TB + 500GB

4k budget is for PSU.. I already took 7770


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2013)

have a look at GS500 or CX500v2 / CX600v2 then.


----------



## truegenius (Feb 16, 2013)

for hd7770 and core2quad, corsair vs-450 is enough (~Rs2000)
and spend extra money on cpu cooler like coolermaster hyper tx3 evo or hyper 212 evo (~Rs2000) and overclock your cpu


----------

